# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Bunnings garden Rope Lights

## barrysumpter

Hi all,
Made the mistake in picking up a couple strands of the 10m garden rope lighting.
The 240v type that you can extend.
I had set it up during Christmas to light the foot path from the front gate up to the veranda steps.
They were so popular we got so many compliments on them that the good lady wife wants to leave them permanently.
And add some to the back desk.
I've got two strands but need 2 or 4 more.
She really likes the all white ones. 
There were selling at Christmas for about $20 then on sale for $15.
Has anyone seen them in a bunnings store recently anywhere around Melbourne/Camberwell area?
Happy to call first then drive if I must.

----------


## Bros

Barry I can't help you on the lights and if I could I think you would be unwilling to drive 2000 odd K for them. What I wanted to say is all these things are of a plastic compound and plastic and UV don't get along to well in the long term so I think their life would be short lived.

----------


## barrysumpter

They are just so cheap.
So not expecting to last a long time.
What I usually do is buy the first version cheap then if I really like it I'll buy a more expensive and hopefully longer lasting new one. 
Still looking for any in the Melbourne Camberwell area.

----------


## Smurf

With regard to the plastic, the main thing that usually happens with these is that the colour in the plastic fades to the point of going completely clear. 
Red, green blue... they all end up white if left out in the sun. Yellow doesn't normally fade however. 
Whether or not it actually matters depends on the light source. If it's clear incandescent bulbs (commonly used in these lights) then the plastic is the only thing that makes the light coloured. But if there are coloured LED's inside then the plastic fading will have little effect on how it looks at night with the lights switched on. 
Of course, if the lights are white to start with then fading won't be a problem. :Smilie:

----------


## DvdHntr

Mine turned brown at the ends due to the sun.

----------


## Smurf

Haven't had that problem with mine. Are you sure it wasn't due to internal heating?  
Where the individual bulbs have blown, sometimes it turns the plastic brown due to internal heating when the bulb blows. 
I've got about 16 sets of these rope lights (not from Bunnings, but they were cheap from Chickenfeed a few years ago). 
3 blue - two have gone clear due to the sun, the other has had less sun exposure but is well on the way to fading. 
3 red - now all completely clear, not a trace of red to be seen. 
3 green - nowhere near as faded as the others, but they aren't the deep green they used to be. 
1 yellow - still its original colour despite being the only one that for several years was left outside up a tree 365 days of the year. 
The rest are mult-coloured with clear plastic so can't really fade. All of them still work, though for some of them quite a lot of the bulbs have now blown. I would go LED if possible, but that wasn't an option when I bought mine (and I only paid very little for them so I'm not complaining).

----------

